# jackhammer esophagus



## Colliemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what ICD-9 code to use for hypercontractile esophagus/jackhammer esophagus?


----------



## ctopp2050 (Oct 29, 2014)

It is also called nutcracker esophagus, which you can find in the code book, 530.5.


----------

